# Free Online Virus Scanner?



## wiechfreak

I'm looking for a free online virus scanner that will work with netscape 7.0? I tried housecall from trend macro but it didn't work so any others would be appreciated


----------



## Lorand

Try this one: http://www.bitdefender.com/scan/Msie/index.phphttp://www.bitdefender.com/scan/license.php


----------



## Praetor

Norton has one. I think McAffee has one too


----------



## wiechfreak

Bitdefender doesnt work with netscape and i need a link for the nortono ne cuz i cant find it...


----------



## Praetor

Here the McAfee: http://us.mcafee.com/root/mfs/default.asp?WWW_URL=www.mcafee.com/myapps/mfs/default.asp

And Norton's: http://security.symantec.com/ssc/lu...3&langid=ie&venid=sym&pkj=MGTLYDFCSGFZVDTPSOE


----------



## wiechfreak

Both only use internet explorer again, I need one that works with netscape


----------



## Lorand

The Trendmicro's housecall runs on Netscape too:


> To use HouseCall, you will need either Microsoft Internet Explorer (version 4.0 or above) or Netscape Navigator (version 3.01 or above).


It could be some security setting on your computer that blocks the execution of online antivirus programs (or some virus).


----------



## Jimbob1989

How do online virus scanners work because they must connect to your pc somehow right?

Jimbob


----------



## Praetor

Yes... by being "online" you'd be connecting to something


----------



## wiechfreak

so noone knows any others?


----------



## Praetor

Those arent enough?


----------



## wiechfreak

i told u they don't work with netscape except trnedmicro which didnt work anyways...not trying to be a jerk here just tryin to get some help


----------



## Lorand

Please tell me exactly what's happening when you access trendmicro's housecall.
I had a problem with housecall on a computer: the program download stopped at 10% and nothing more happened. It turned out that the firewall blocked the program installation.


----------



## Blind_Arrow

wiechfreak said:
			
		

> I'm looking for a free online virus scanner that will work with netscape 7.0? I tried housecall from trend macro but it didn't work so any others would be appreciated



what do u meant by on-lien virus scanner? your statement really made me confused man, anyway, if you are thinkig about that ur files are scanned that u get from on-line. then I am using both Norton and McCafee. once they get downloaded, both deletes the files, Norton at least gives u prompt that this file has virus, McCafee straight away use eraser, and thereafter tells u, what it has done  

I tried with subseven trojan, moment i unzipped the folder, woosh,,every thing inside with potential trojans got deleted.

ok, thats for downlaoding files straight away, both will as well work on your POP mail account by default, also Norton 2003/4 works on Messangers as well. as far as web based e-maisl are concerned, yahoo is alrady giving support (also tried zipped trojan for test, and it sisnt sent telling me that it has got trojan), and hotmail has very recently started.

i hope I answered questions, if not still, tell me specifiacally what are you lookin for?


*-sorry for spell mistakes as now its been 32 hours i didnt slept


----------



## Praetor

> i told u they don't work with netscape except trnedmicro which didnt work anyways...not trying to be a jerk here just tryin to get some help


Sorry i missed that. :S

Have you considerd AVG Antivirus? It's not online but its free


----------



## wiechfreak

When I try to use trendmicro it starts to load the java and then sends me to another page that says "sorry page not found" every time.


----------



## Jimbob1989

I'm sure that connecting to the internet doesnt connect your entire hard drive so how can u scan someone elses computer without remote assistance?

Jimbob


----------



## Lorand

Actually the virus scanning is made off-line. On-line means that when you access that site the antivirus program downloads itself to your computer.
There is a major advantage using online virus scanner instead of good-for-nothing memory-resident antivirus: the virus description files are up-to-date.


----------



## Jimbob1989

so it downloads itself into temp history?

Jimbob


----------



## wiechfreak

not much advantage when i can't even find 1!


----------



## Praetor

> not much advantage when I can't even find 1!


Who are you replying to? Have you had a chance to try AVG?


----------



## wiechfreak

Now trendmicro wil lwork except when i download the setup.exe program it says it cannot find where my netscape plugins are so it makes me browse for them and I have tried every netscape ofolder i have and it always says it cant find netscape plugins


----------



## Lorand

That folder should be *C:\Program Files\Netscape\Netscape7\Plugins*.
Is your browser installed correctly?


----------



## CoZZa

http://www.ravantivirus.com/scan/

RAV Antivirus is a good online virus scanner.

It will scan your hard drive, even through Achieves for viruses or possible viruses and will then notify you of the results.

Regards
CoZZa


----------



## wiechfreak

Lorand said:
			
		

> That folder should be *C:\Program Files\Netscape\Netscape7\Plugins*.
> Is your browser installed correctly?



that is where they are but when i put that in it says not found. even checked, al lthe plugins are in that file...


----------

